# RainX on aquarium



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Everyone here probably already knows this trick (seeing as how I'm a noob) but I figured I would mention it just in case. I recently applied RainX to the outside front and sides of my aquarium due to a post I read on a forum. No more water spots/smears to clean up The post I read also said that Jet Dry also works but I already had RainX. Just make sure to wear gloves and make sure that your tank is completely covered during application.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Cool I didn't know that


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I might try this on a saltwater tank


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I did not know that. I usually just wipe it with vinger on a papertowel.
Thanks.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't know that this is such a great idea. It obviously leaves a residue on the glass and what would happen if you accidently got some in your tank? Granted I've not bothered looking up the ingredients and maybe they are completely harmless buy I sure wouldn't use it without researching what was in it...


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Thats why gloves during application are recommended. I know what your saying though but if you feel it, it's not so much a residue as a smooth coating if that makes sense. You could get the same effect using car wax on a windshield or a tank which I used to do on my car before RainX was invented. RainX is a thinner "car wax". It's not oily to the touch or anything like that once it has been applied correctly. But, to each their own. It's working great for me without affecting the fish or plants and the glass is crystal clear.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## do-boy86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeez that is smart and simple, thanks stranger!


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Jet dry is a surfactant that would alter the pH of your tank water, should it become diluted into your water column. Jet dry would lower your pH. Personally, I stay away from using any soaps or surfactants around my tank, it's not worth an unnecessary risk. That's just what works for me.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Would not risk it.


----------

